# New baby! I finally have a new baby!



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

At precisely 12:10 a.m. Tuesday, Deb P's Rainy Day Woman came out to play....and omigosh is she a cutie or what?!  mom's a first freshener and has a very respectable udder for a newbie, and I don't know how I could be happier with this little girl. She's by Teacup's Presidential Caliber - his first daughter! - and out of Lil Brown Jug Sherry. Mom had a fairly easy time except right at the last when it was a bit of a tight squeeze, but as soon as she saw her little girl nothing else mattered but getting that baby cleaned up.....Sherry's going to be a marvelous mother. :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is definately a cutie!!! Congrats


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww! She is so adorable . Congrats! I have baby fever bad! It is hard seeing all the lil' adorable young'uns, when I won't have babies for months still! Haha! I guess I will survive .


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she is adorable! You are so lucky! I want babies!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww what a cutie!!!  I want babies too!!! Congrats!!!! :stars:


----------



## GregH (Oct 31, 2007)

Very cute! I love her color.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a darling lil' girl she is! Awesome color too! Congratulations!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! She is cute!


----------

